# Slacker Radio Not Working



## Guitarbare (Aug 25, 2019)

4 Days ago My Slacker Radio Abruptly stopped working. It Seems right after the last update. It puts up a screen now prompting me to enter my Tesla name and password. There’s also an icon that says “Use Tesla Account” when I enter the information and push either icon the circle goes round and round but it never signs in and after several minutes goes back to the previous screen telling me to try again later. 
I’ve been trying everything for 4 straight days. Everything else is working perfectly. I can search and it displays the Album Covers I can ask it to play a song. Acts like it playing But no music. 
All the other Radio features work perfectly. I can play from my iphone And the AM\FM Radio. I’ve tried rebooting the screen and complete shutdown of the car and waiting for several minutes then rebooting the car. 
I’m getting nowhere. I chatted with Tesla via chat they had me do the same things. They couldn’t solve it either. They said on their end to use my name and password. But that does not work then they told they’d get back to me. I went to Slacker’s site and there was no support or help there for Tesla owners. Mine is a late December built 2014 with loaded with everything. P85D. I’m open for any and all suggestions. 🙏 any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I do recall having a Slacker issue where it would prompt for me to login or use the Tesla account. It's been some time ago though and I think that it either worked itself out with some updates or I did the two scroll wheel + brake pedal hold reset. 

So, not any help to you here but wanted to post that I have seen this before in solidarity. It might be time to have a mobile tech take a look?


----------



## Guitarbare (Aug 25, 2019)

Took my car into the San Antonio Tesla service center they fixed it in minutes. 
Those guys know what they are doing. Slacker is back !!! Yea


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Guitarbare said:


> Took my car into the San Antonio Tesla service center they fixed it in minutes.
> Those guys know what they are doing. Slacker is back !!! Yea


Glad your Slacker is back! What was the culprit? Any parts replaced to fix this particular issue?


----------



## Steve Karsten (Aug 9, 2018)

Anybody having issues with Slacker feed stopping? I am getting “load error” frequently. Frustrating.


----------



## atnbirdie (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes, we've been seeing that from time to time too. I think it started with 12.1


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

24hrs now in and Slacker not working. Anyone with a solve? Have hard reset several times already.


----------



## chjmiller (Nov 25, 2018)

Having the same issue but have been using Spotify instead.

Spotify will also fail (only temporarily) from time to time and I switch to tune in and back to fix it


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Soft, then hard reboots are the first things to try. Worked for me


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

What I've noticed with mine recently is that anytime I press the right scroll wheel and ask to play a song, the search screen comes up with the song name plus a bunch of covers and songs to select. Most of the time, even if the song is up there and I tap it, another different song from the artist plays. I might have to do this sometimes for the song I want to actually play versus some other "related" song.

Previously, whenever I spoke a request for a song, it'd search and start playing it with no problems. Anyone having this issue too?

Cintoman


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Cintoman said:


> What I've noticed with mine recently is that anytime I press the right scroll wheel and ask to play a song, the search screen comes up with the song name plus a bunch of covers and songs to select. Most of the time, even if the song is up there and I tap it, another different song from the artist plays.


That is normal slacker behavior.

You're not actually picking a song for slacker to play - you're creating a "station" based on whatever you say, which happens to be a song in this case. Now, that song happens to be the *perfect* song to play on that station, so it will usually be the first song played. However, if you've listened to that song too recently, then slacker will decide to play some other "similar" song first instead.


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

garsh said:


> That is normal slacker behavior.
> 
> You're not actually picking a song for slacker to play - you're creating a "station" based on whatever you say, which happens to be a song in this case. Now, that song happens to be the *perfect* song to play on that station, so it will usually be the first song played. However, if you've listened to that song too recently, then slacker will decide to play some other "similar" song first instead.


Right....I used to notice that too after requesting a song that I recently (within the past few days) played. Also noticed that it would create a station based on that song. But now it seems that even if I speak the command to "Play One by Metallica", a song I never requested, it won't play automatically. Instead, it brings up the big search window now for any and every song I speak.

--Cintoman


----------



## Metz123 (May 8, 2018)

yep - super frustrating that all music requests now bring up the search window instead of playing music. I'm back to streaming via bluetooth and talking to Siri because I can at least get music playing without taking my eyes off the road.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Same behavior occurs when using voice command to play a radio station or TuneIn channel (favorites or not) so, basically, hands free has become a safety hazard by forcing you to interact with the screen even just to clear it.

This has been going on since v10 rolled out and I (& others) have been making bug reports. Add your voices to the mix and make bug reports each time you experience this, please. It may seem like an unimportant entertainment glitch but it is a regression in what’s supposed to be a safety feature.


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

skygraff said:


> Same behavior occurs when using voice command to play a radio station or TuneIn channel (favorites or not) so, basically, hands free has become a safety hazard by forcing you to interact with the screen even just to clear it.
> 
> This has been going on since v10 rolled out and I (& others) have been making bug reports. Add your voices to the mix and make bug reports each time you experience this, please. It may seem like an unimportant entertainment glitch but it is a regression in what's supposed to be a safety feature.


Yeah, very frustrating, and a step backwards for sure. I'll be bug reporting everytime going forward now, with the hopes that they fix it back to how it was previously.

--Cintoman


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Been a month and slacker still not working after SW update.


----------



## chjmiller (Nov 25, 2018)

dustman said:


> Been a month and slacker still not working after SW update.


Same here


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Cintoman said:


> Yeah, very frustrating, and a step backwards for sure. I'll be bug reporting everytime going forward now, with the hopes that they fix it back to how it was previously.
> 
> --Cintoman


Finally fixed the voice command for radio/TuneIn channels with 2019.40.2.1!

Here's hoping they expand the voice commands to include streaming favorites and HD sub-channels along with HVAC and other distractors on the screen.


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

Got the 40 update a few days ago, but haven't tried Slacker yet. Hoping that's fixed now too.

--Cintoman


----------



## Chestnut Mare (Dec 12, 2019)

dustman said:


> Been a month and slacker still not working after SW update.





chjmiller said:


> Same here


Same here. Multiple hard reboots, and software updates, including 40
Using Spotify now
I'll have the techs look at it next time I'm in for service


----------

